# Cold Steel Cheap Shot



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I placed an order yesterday for some of these broad heads. They are super cheap $9.99 for a pack of 10. I plan to use them for small game. 





Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like they should work good let us know how you do with them


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Looks like they should work good let us know how you do with them


Definitely will. They should arrive by the 25th. I lose a lot of arrows and at $1 per broad head it's easier on the wallet.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, looks interesting.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I received my order today and can't really say I'm impressed yet. They don't feel too sharp. I'll have too test them.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will they cut a rubber band slightly stretched between thumb and forefinger ?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Send me your address in a message and I'll send you a couple PW

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## TACC (Jan 23, 2017)

What type of small game? I would think it wouldn't take to much to penetrate?

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Rabbits or squirrels would probably be the biggest I'd try them on. Prariewolf may want to give his opinion on here.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just received 2 from Ivan, I did try stretching a rubber band and then slid the broadhead across it. Didnt come close to cutting it !


----------

